# Thinnest angle grinder disc



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

What would be appropriate to split a frame lengthways ?


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

Btw the way have tried big to small to medium to in between , its steel


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dremel and cutting disc.
Assuming you want both halves.


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dremel and cutting disc.
> Assuming you want both halves.


Yeah both halves but a bit heavier than Dremill , Dremill be ok Ali , but steel ? Any advice


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

Obviously clamping securely will help but that's no issue


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

clid61 said:


> Yeah both halves but a bit heavier than Dremill , Dremill be ok Ali , but steel ? Any advice


https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-stainless-steel-cutting-discs-4-115mm-x-1-x-22-2mm-10-pack/111jr

Cutting inside the main frame triangle won't be easy


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Mar 2021)

I have used these before on 4mm steel. https://www.toolstation.com/norton-extra-thin-08mm-metal-cutting-disc/p97574


----------



## T4tomo (15 Mar 2021)

clid61 said:


> Btw the way have tried big to small to medium to in between , its steel


and the results were?

is this a project to get internally routed cables, if so i think you may be approaching it from the wrong side....


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looking forward to the project photos.


It's all swimming around in my Gene Pool at Mo but may gel at some point ?)


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> and the results were?
> 
> is this a project to get internally routed cables, if so i think you may be approaching it from the wrong side....


No cables aesthetics


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looking forward to the project photos.


You'll get some , may end end up in one of that damien duffy art at some point


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

Im experimenting with grinding discs before I sand them


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

clid61 said:


> Im experimenting with grinding discs before I sand them


Why grinding discs when cutting discs are required. They're thicker by a long shot.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Start cutting on the inside of the main triangle, followed by the rear of the head tube, and the inside of the seat tube.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

waterjet cutting, but not for home use, well if you have a lot of money to spare


----------



## TissoT (15 Mar 2021)

2mm thick cutting discs

https://www.toolstation.com/flat-stone-cutting-disc/p57457


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Start cutting on the inside of the main triangle, followed by the rear of the head tube, and the inside of the seat tube.


appreciated


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

TissoT said:


> 2mm thick cutting discs
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/flat-stone-cutting-disc/p57457


It's not a Flintstones bicycle!


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Mar 2021)

Stone cutting discs won’t work! You want carbide or diamond 2mm discs and a fast angle grinder.

Snap a chalk line and follow that if you have a steady hand. Or clamp a length of angle iron to the tube as a fence. 

Decent flapper wheel to finish, and then throw it all on the scrap pile and wonder why you bothered.

Photos please or it never happened


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Mar 2021)

If I was attempting that, I'd use a mini grinder with a 1.2mm cutting disc. Note, there are 2 sizes available, in the UK the common size is 115mm OD with 22mm bore, over here the common size is 105mm OD, 16mm bore. They are referred to as 4.5" grinders or 4" respectively. The UK size has the advantage I think, a little bit more depth for your money. 

As mentioned already, where the tubes meet might be troublesome, daresay I'd think of something on the fly, but in cold blood I can't say what I'd do really. Good luck, and a few pics please - else it was all just a dream


----------



## Bazzer (16 Mar 2021)

Jigsaw and blades? Albeit it will take longer and demand longer concentration to keep your lines straight.


----------



## gasinayr (16 Mar 2021)

If you have a compressor this would work https://www.toolstation.com/air-cut-off-tool/p81639


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2021)

He's making a true fat bike, not only fat tyres, but fat frame, although how he's going to get a crank long enough is still puzzling me


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2021)

I have already posted a link to a 0.8mm cutting disc. Not sure why people are suggesting 2mm ones


----------



## Randomnerd (16 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I have already posted a link to a 0.8mm cutting disc. Not sure why people are suggesting 2mm ones


Too much wobble with a slitting disc IMHO if he wants a straight line. I’ve regularly cut stainless pipe for timber winch cable ferrules with 2mm diamond discs and a Makita 18v cordless. The OP can do what he chooses. The question you should ask is why is he bothering


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2021)

I did not experience any wobble when I cut pipe, albeit 3-4mm. My assumption is that is splitting a frame to create some wall art - I could be wrong though, it could be a DIY carbon frame mould.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I did not experience any wobble when I cut pipe, albeit 3-4mm. My assumption is that is splitting a frame to create some wall art - I could be wrong though, it could be a DIY carbon frame mould.


I tend to use 1mm blades only as they are more easily available


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Mar 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I have already posted a link to a 0.8mm cutting disc. Not sure why people are suggesting 2mm ones


Wow, never knew they made them that thin. Not seen any over here, just as well as they sound like an accident waiting to happen. The 1.2mm ones feel flexy and fragile enough.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Wow, never knew they made them that thin. Not seen any over here, just as well as they sound like an accident waiting to happen. The 1.2mm ones feel flexy and fragile enough.


When I first started I loaded up with as much personal protection as I could find, but honestly no problems and would be happy to carry on using them.


----------



## Randomnerd (16 Mar 2021)

I worked for my former father in law making wrought iron gates and railings, and other stuff. He treated the grinder with disdain, having seen a colleague peppered with shards. He would reach for a file or the saw first From what I learned, pay What you can afford for best discs, match the rpm to the motor, and make sure they are dry and in date. Oh, and keep the guard on! Many supposed Safety glasses are also not rated for flying abrasive disc.


----------



## Broadside (16 Mar 2021)

This job sounds like a good excuse to buy another tool, a reciprocating saw. The tool does all the hard work but compared to an angle grinder moves slowly enough to be very controllable, it will also get in to the tight corners of the frame.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/mac-allister-msrs850-850w-electric-reciprocating-saw-220-240v/625FX


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's not a Flintstones bicycle!



Fred Flintstone always swore by steel bikes. One whack from his club and a carbon would shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## Randomnerd (16 Mar 2021)

im sure Barney Rubble rode a Rockhopper


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Mar 2021)

There's no wobble if you wear the disc down first,or clamp a guide on.The better quality discs are worth paying a bit extra for though.


----------



## keithmac (16 Mar 2021)

I've used plenty of Bosch 1mm cutting discs, never seen a 0.8mm before good find!.


----------



## gasinayr (17 Mar 2021)

Broadside said:


> This job sounds like a good excuse to buy another tool, a reciprocating saw. The tool does all the hard work but compared to an angle grinder moves slowly enough to be very controllable, it will also get in to the tight corners of the frame.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/mac-allister-msrs850-850w-electric-reciprocating-saw-220-240v/625FX


I have one of these saws, as for controllable, more control in a classroom of 5 year olds.


----------



## chris-suffolk (17 Mar 2021)

Plasma torch? Friend of mine has one - insane!


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2021)

But the cut is more than 1mm isn't it?


----------



## chris-suffolk (17 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> But the cut is more than 1mm isn't it?



Not sure. When I saw him use it the cut looked pretty thin to me


----------



## PapaZita (17 Mar 2021)

For the thinnest, straightest cut, how about a slitting saw in a milling machine? Very thin cuts of less than 0.5 mm should be possible. Obviously you need the machinery and someone who knows how to use it. Even on a big machine, access around the seat tube might be tricky.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2021)

Such a shame the OP posed a question then ran away, i'm intrigued what he wants to do


----------



## Lookrider (17 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> I worked for my former father in law making wrought iron gates and railings, and other stuff. He treated the grinder with disdain, having seen a colleague peppered with shards. He would reach for a file or the saw first From what I learned, pay What you can afford for best discs, match the rpm to the motor, and make sure they are dry and in date. Oh, and keep the guard on! Many supposed Safety glasses are also not rated for flying abrasive disc.


Yes very correct 
Safety glasses are for dust only 
You need a full face visor 
A thin disc may shatter 
Check its max speed/revolutions on the Disc info 
Then check the speed the grinder spins at 
You may find some thin discs are not rated for the speed of the grinder and may prove unsafe


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Such a shame the OP posed a question then ran away, i'm intrigued what he wants to do


Slicing a bike frame longwise and sticking it on the wall would be my guess. He's maybe unable to type with the missing digits and the bandaged stumps

I sat in a guesthouse dining room a few years ago on a cycling holiday, under a lovely lugged tandem of French origin, maybe forties vintage, which had been given such treatment to become "art", and bolted to the wall. In that case it was a real waste of craftsmanship. We shall maybe see


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> I worked for my former father in law making wrought iron gates and railings, and other stuff. He treated the grinder with disdain, having seen a colleague peppered with shards. He would reach for a file or the saw first From what I learned, pay What you can afford for best discs, match the rpm to the motor, and make sure they are dry and in date. Oh, and keep the guard on! Many supposed Safety glasses are also not rated for flying abrasive disc.


Yup


----------



## gasinayr (18 Mar 2021)

Years ago I had a "Flying Scot Track" bike, man I knew hounded me for ages to buy it. I finally gave in to him and sold it. Later found out he mounted it above his fireplace and it never saw the outside again.


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Mar 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Yup
> View attachment 579154


Bloody hell! Was that you Joey? Lucky escape. Hyperbolic thread derail again, seeing as OP is still scratching his noggin: had to have my cornea sewn up and nine days awake with my eye prised open after a sycamore branch fought back on a forestry job, while wearing full visor and headgear.


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Mar 2021)

gasinayr said:


> Years ago I had a "Flying Scot Track" bike, man I knew hounded me for ages to buy it. I finally gave in to him and sold it. Later found out he mounted it above his fireplace and it never saw the outside again.


Criminal, isn’t it. Makers made these things for riding. Certainly if the machine is still in working order it should see the road now and again.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Bloody hell! Was that you Joey? Lucky escape. Hyperbolic thread derail again, seeing as OP is still scratching his noggin: had to have my cornea sewn up and nine days awake with my eye prised open after a sycamore branch fought back on a forestry job, while wearing full visor and headgear.


Nah, not me but I use the image in tool safety talks.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Criminal, isn’t it. Makers made these things for riding. Certainly if the machine is still in working order it should see the road now and again.


Although I like to go to motor museums to look at cars, bikes etc. it's always with a tinge of sadness that they are just stood there & not being used.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Mar 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Yup
> View attachment 579154


My god that is terrible what was he thinking of growing a gingery 'tash


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> My god that is terrible what was he thinking of growing a gingery 'tash


Maybe he was trying to grind it off at the time?


----------



## keithmac (18 Mar 2021)

I've had a couple of cutting discs explode, always worn safety goggles and luckily no injuries.


----------

